# And We Wait for the Sleeping Giant...



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2015)

```
With the recent <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-nikon-d5-has-leaked/">leaks of Nikon’s new flagship D5 DSLR body</a>, the Canon community is starting to twitch with anticipation for the camera giant to unleash what it sure to be their finest DSLR ever (sorry for the bravado).</p>
<p>Sadly, we do not have any images of the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II (if that’s what it’s called), but we are hearing an announcement may come before the end of January 2016. We have confirmed that production of the EOS-1D X ceased “months ago”, which is a great sign for a new release being around the corner.</p>
<p>We have been told marketing projects for “multiple new products” are underway.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
```


----------



## bereninga (Dec 15, 2015)

Sleeping for sure!


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2015)

More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"

I'll never buy a gripped rig and I don't need a $7k camera. But I won't see a 5D4 until this monster is unleashed, so get on with it, Canon.

- A


----------



## helpful (Dec 15, 2015)

"Small" but killer features that I would like to see:

1. Ability to sync every body not only with each other as you can do now, but also within 1/1000th of a second of the official atomic clock.
2. Two shutter buttons. The second one could be programmed separately. Think of how useful, in fact not merely useful but essential, this would be in the moment, when the quick turns of shutter speed, ISO, and/or aperture dials, quality, drive mode, and even custom settings, are much too slow and error-prone.

These two priceless features would literally save the world for working photographers like me.


----------



## pedro (Dec 15, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"
> 
> I'll never buy a gripped rig and I don't need a $7k camera. But I won't see a 5D4 until this monster is unleashed, so get on with it, Canon.
> 
> - A



*+1*


----------



## Warrenl (Dec 15, 2015)

I would like to see:

1. Backlit buttons
2. Built in WiFi
3. Higher usable ISO & better low ISO DR
4. More MPix


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 15, 2015)

Saw the D5 pics. Meh. I still can't ever get used to the circular eye piece LOL. I know it sounds petty, but it's those little things that get me sometimes. I am however anxious to see what sort of AF points these rumored 153 from Nikon claim to be. It "sounds" lovely, but how well do they work? Did Nikon actually produce a reliable AF system to compete with a Canon flagship? Or did they just throw more inferior Nikon AF points on the screen to compensate somewhat?

I still think Canon lets Nikon have it's 15 minutes of fame with the D5 and then proceed to steal the entire show from there forward.


----------



## Greatland (Dec 15, 2015)

helpful said:


> "Small" but killer features that I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Ability to sync every body not only with each other as you can do now, but also within 1/1000th of a second of the official atomic clock.
> 2. Two shutter buttons. The second one could be programmed separately. Think of how useful, in fact not merely useful but essential, this would be in the moment, when the quick turns of shutter speed, ISO, and/or aperture dials, quality, drive mode, and even custom settings, are much too slow and error-prone.
> ...


You just want to make it too easy!


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 15, 2015)

If it doesn't come soon and have massive improvements Canon just as well get the bankruptcy attorneys on hand.
All the Canon loyalist will be leaving like rats jumping off of a burning ship.

or...

So say the trolls that live under the bridge.


----------



## MrToes (Dec 15, 2015)

All we need for Christmas is... 5 stops more DR with less noise in the shadows, 400K ISO, 3 more frames per second, 2 less grand and a single leaked photo?


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 15, 2015)

If they add a few more MPs, anti-flicker, and (in a perfect world) shave some weight off the 1D X, I'll be all set. Better high ISO, DR, and such would be gravy, but the 1D X is still damned-near perfect to me.


----------



## catfish252 (Dec 15, 2015)

Warrenl said:


> I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Backlit buttons
> 2. Built in WiFi
> ...



I never thought about back lit buttons but that is a tremendous idea - I would love to have that feature Thank you.


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 15, 2015)

It's exciting to see a new 1D body on the horizon, hopefully closely followed by a 5D4.

I have my concerns though. This year has afforded me the chance to play with the A7ii, 645z and just delivered today, the D750.

All very capable cameras and in the case of the D750 a very very attractive camera for the stuff I shoot. I still intend to shoot dual 5DSr's as normal but I'm slowly being pulled towards other manufacturers out of boredom more than anything.

Even is they do release these bodies soon I will find it hard to justify being an early adopter based on price and that's what the next great moan will probably be. Not the dynamic range but how much the things cost


----------



## brianb (Dec 15, 2015)

And we are still waiting............


----------



## nebugeater (Dec 15, 2015)

catfish252 said:


> Warrenl said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see:
> ...



If they had trouble keeping the outside light out int he past how are they going to keep the inside light out?


----------



## et31 (Dec 15, 2015)

We have arrived at a crossroads in the latest DSLRs between Nikon and Canon:

Exit stage left: Canon







or, exit stage stage really left: the Ultimate Canon, even!





...the choice is yours!


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2015)

nebugeater said:


> catfish252 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrenl said:
> ...



If light leaks are a concern, they'll just seal/gasket each individual light+button assembly. Remember, a 1DX isn't exactly a camera for the proletariat -- overdesigning a feature is squarely on the table for this price point.

- A


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 15, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> If they add a few more MPs, anti-flicker, and (in a perfect world) shave some weight off the 1D X, I'll be all set. Better high ISO, DR, and such would be gravy, but the 1D X is still damned-near perfect to me.


+1
The body, ergonomics and general performance are pretty much there with the current 1D X. If it came with 24mp I'd pull the trigger on a 1D XII


----------



## TowcesterNews (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks Like Tethertools have info on Canon 1dx 2


----------



## gunship01 (Dec 15, 2015)

TowcesterNews said:


> Looks Like Tethertools have info on Canon 1dx 2


Odd that the Mark 1 DX is in the list towards the top and the 1 DX MK 2 warrants the "EOS" label in the front and inclusion towards the bottom. 
Regardless, it is good that various apps are getting ready for the camera's debut.


----------



## gsealy (Dec 15, 2015)

nebugeater said:


> catfish252 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrenl said:
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Plus once you get to know the camera then you know where the buttons are. I don't even think about where they are on my 5DIII. I make the changes while looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## Hansa72 (Dec 16, 2015)

helpful said:


> "Small" but killer features that I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Ability to sync every body not only with each other as you can do now, but also within 1/1000th of a second of the official atomic clock.
> 2. Two shutter buttons. The second one could be programmed separately. Think of how useful, in fact not merely useful but essential, this would be in the moment, when the quick turns of shutter speed, ISO, and/or aperture dials, quality, drive mode, and even custom settings, are much too slow and error-prone.
> ...




Regarding your second feature request. I believe the feature you are looking for already exist (instantly switch between two different camera settings). 
This is one of the best little hidden secrets with the 1Dx (actually it´s been around since the 1DmkIII but with limited options)

You can program either the AF-on key or the *-key on the 1Dx so when you hold down the key you activate one pre-defined setting and as soon as you release the key the camera goes back to the original setting.
I shoot sports and use this feature all the time. It is truly a killer feature. I can for instance shoot speedway and when the motorcycles are heading towards me i might want to freeze the action and when they pass me I hold in the button and do a pano with a slow shutter speed or I can program it to switch between normal exposure and heavy under exposure (for a silhouette). 

You can program it to change shooting mode, shutter speed, aperture, iso, AF and a bunch of other settings.
There are also other ways to switch between different settings (using the M-fn key and make it switch to a custom setting) but to activate a different setting with the M.fn you need to press the key once and to deactivate the setting you need to press the key again (which is very easy to forget). The ”hold/release” activation instead of the push/push makes all the difference. It is a lot faster and much less error-prone.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 16, 2015)

Heavens to Mergatroid!



et31 said:


> We have arrived at a crossroads in the latest DSLRs between Nikon and Canon:
> 
> Exit stage left: Canon
> 
> ...


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 16, 2015)

et31 said:


> We have arrived at a crossroads in the latest DSLRs between Nikon and Canon:
> 
> Exit stage left: Canon
> 
> ...





Kitty!

If the 1DX MkII is significantly improved over the 1DX in any way it's going to be the standard professional camera for decades, maybe even longer than the 1Ds MkIII.


----------



## Zv (Dec 16, 2015)

Hansa72 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > "Small" but killer features that I would like to see:
> ...



I don't own a 1DX but this has to be the tip of the day! Impressive feature, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 16, 2015)

With 1Dx lets hope Canon adopts Cfast format of memory cards for faster recording.

Those idiots at Canon should adopt 4K across their camera range in 2016.
also Canon should start integrating usb Type-C on its cameras as compared to both Usb Mini and Micro that connector is stronger and smaller.
Also with regards to backlit buttons, Olympus had a DSlr E-620 few years back with backlit buttons and that was an entry level slr so why Canon hasnt done it so far on its top tier cameras is dumbfounded.
Another funny thing is that in Nikon world all DSlrs above D5xxx have spot metering linked to active Af points so why the hell is Canon not doing the same is beyond me.


----------



## Woody (Dec 16, 2015)

Apart from their lenses, Canon announcements have been rather underwhelming to me in the past few years.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Those idiots at Canon


You must be new around here, welcome!



> should adopt 4K across their camera range in 2016.
> also Canon should start integrating usb Type-C
> Also with regards to backlit buttons...why Canon hasnt done it so far on its top tier cameras is dumbfounded.
> Another funny thing is that in Nikon world all DSlrs above D5xxx have spot metering linked to active Af points so why the hell is Canon not doing the same is beyond me.



Here's the answer: Canon doesn't do that because they don't have to.

Specifically: more features mean higher R&D costs, higher production costs and higher support costs. All of those things cut into profits. If you want to be upset with a camera company, let me suggest you direct your wrath toward Nikon, Sony, Samsung, Olympus, etc. for failing to use their superior products to generate market pressure on Canon. Don't blame Canon for generating profit for its shareholders.


----------



## sanj (Dec 16, 2015)

Will it resolve the Palestine conflict?


----------



## sanj (Dec 16, 2015)

No 4k no buy. 
Because if there is no 4k they will launch 1dc2 with 4k which I will buy. 
But mostly my fears are unfounded.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 16, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> With 1Dx lets hope Canon adopts Cfast format of memory cards for faster recording.
> 
> Those idiots at Canon should adopt 4K across their camera range in 2016.
> also Canon should start integrating usb Type-C on its cameras as compared to both Usb Mini and Micro that connector is stronger and smaller.
> ...



We're not falling for that crap again. Nice try though.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> Will it resolve the Palestine conflict?


Only if the process of shooting photos takes on a more literal meaning.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> We're not falling for that crap again. Nice try though.



Um...er...ah...ahem.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Will it resolve the Palestine conflict?
> ...


Unfortunately, digital cameras won't resolve analog, carbon-based problems anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2015)

Warrenl said:


> I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Backlit buttons
> 2. Built in WiFi
> ...



Yes! Illuminated buttons would be great.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 16, 2015)

.
I think the "we" part is questionable, and tenuous at best. Given the state of this marketplace, there can't be more than a few buyers for such a "giant." A far too wealthy and vainglorious few I suspect.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I think the "we" part is questionable, and tenuous at best. Given the state of this marketplace, there can't be more than a few buyers for such a "giant." A far too wealthy and vainglorious few I suspect.


If there were no profitable market, Canon wouldn't make them. I doubt it's a marketing loss-leader.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I think the "we" part is questionable, and tenuous at best. Given the state of this marketplace, there can't be more than a few buyers for such a "giant." A far too wealthy and vainglorious few I suspect.



I am a pro user with two 1DS MkIII's, if I had got them at launch in 2007 that would be $15,998 (I didn't get them at launch and I didn't pay anything like that for them). As a business user I can amortize them over three years, by 2010 they owed me nothing as they were written off against taxes, that was 5 years ago! Or put another way, those $8,000 cameras cost me around $20 a week, as my primary business tool that is a pretty insignificant cost.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 16, 2015)

I like this backlit button idea. As far as any potential light spill, I think it's rather simple. When the shutter button gets pressed, the LEDs cut off just before the shutter releases and can come back on after the exposure is complete Done. If you're shooting video and you want them on full time, fine. Check a setting for that in the menu. But I dont think light spill would be a problem anyway. They would likely use individual LEDs for each button they desire illumination for.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I like this backlit button idea. As far as any potential light spill, I think it's rather simple. When the shutter button gets pressed, the LEDs cut off just before the shutter releases and can come back on after the exposure is complete Done. If you're shooting video and you want them on full time, fine. Check a setting for that in the menu. But I dont think light spill would be a problem anyway. They would likely use individual LEDs for each button they desire illumination for.


light spill from backlit buttons is not an issue as the buttons on the back side of pcb on which sensor is mounted. Also of light spill were to be an serious issie then the lcd panel on back of camera would have thrown off metering sensor.


----------



## RGF (Dec 16, 2015)

Warrenl said:


> I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Backlit buttons
> 2. Built in WiFi
> ...



I'll trade the wifi for GPS. I shoot wildlife and there is no wifi in the middle of xxxx. But knowing where I shot each images adds pizzazz to the story behind each image.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"
> 
> I'll never buy a gripped rig and I don't need a $7k camera. But I won't see a 5D4 until this monster is unleashed, so get on with it, Canon.
> 
> - A



Maybe they will call it the 5Dx! 14 FPS 

My guess is as good as anyone else's. I predict the 1DX Mark II will hit 20 FPS. 

Since there are already a 5DS and 5DSR... why not a 5Dx? It could happen, and that would be hotter than naming it a 5D Mark IV (Bland name. Spice it up!).

1DX Mark II = $9,899.00 / 20 FPS
5DX mark I = $4,899.00 / 14 FPS, DPAF, Touch/swivel screen, and extra large cupholders. Focus screen availability from Canon.


----------



## sanj (Dec 16, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"
> ...



I doubt any of this will happen. Except for perhaps touch/swivel on next 5d.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



... and the price points.


----------



## vscd (Dec 16, 2015)

Backlit Buttons are nice to have but for me this can be done with a keypress like on the upper LCD Screen. The Button has to be exposed somewhere logical (just to find it in the dark), but having alltime lit-Buttons is too sucking on the Camerabattery.


----------



## davidmurray (Dec 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> With the recent <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-nikon-d5-has-leaked/">leaks of Nikon’s new flagship D5 DSLR body</a>, the Canon community is starting to twitch with anticipation for the camera giant to unleash what it sure to be their finest DSLR ever (sorry for the bravado).</p>
> <p>Sadly, we do not have any images of the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II (if that’s what it’s called), but we are hearing an announcement may come before the end of January 2016. We have confirmed that production of the EOS-1D X ceased “months ago”, which is a great sign for a new release being around the corner.</p>
> <p>We have been told marketing projects for “multiple new products” are underway.</p>
> <p><em>Mor3e to come…</em></p>



I really like it that Canon has managed to keep everyone speculating about what they're doing.
The raction to the next Canon 1D model will be a rave reception of an outstanding market leading stills camera mixed with a side of bitching about how appallingly bad the product is and how Canon has stumbled. 
Meanwhile the product will fly out the door like hot cakes, Canon will make a good profit making it worth their while, and lots of people will get many years of happy photography using them.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 16, 2015)

Canon has suffered in the demise of the photography market mainly with the fall in sales of point & shoot cameras. DSLR sales still remain above the mean average since the sixties & seventies but down on 2012. However luxury goods have remained bouyant and high end cameras fall under this catagory. We tend to think only about Pros and by & large its mainly Pros that have bought the 1D series. Thats not the case for the 5D series, the 7D series or the 6D all of which have been bought by semi-pros and amatuer as have the vast majority of lenses. I would argue much like say the 7 Series BMW that the 1D is a "showcase" camera and a truely professional tool (think limo drivers) whereas the 5D is like the 5 Series BMW used by pros and non professionals equally as is the 7D. The 6D is akin to your 3 Series driver aspiring to the top of the range cameras & cars. 
So new technology will definately adorn the 1D X MKII and some of that will arrive later in the 5D MKIV and like BMW Canon has this all laid-out in its road-map.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 16, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> .....and extra large cupholders.


LOL, I'll take 2


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

RGF said:


> I'll trade the wifi for GPS. I shoot wildlife and there is no wifi in the middle of xxxx. But knowing where I shot each images adds pizzazz to the story behind each image.



You can already do this, but you need a separate GPS. Just make sure the GPS clock and the camera clock are synced to the second. Lightroom will merge in the GPS data later. There are third-party products to do this as well.


----------



## gunship01 (Dec 16, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 16, 2015)

I think CR better place a warning above any further useless rumors lacking substance about the 1DX II - read at your own risk, may be dangerous to your mental health! Then start contributing to a free suicide prevention/counseling program. 

Jack


----------



## helpful (Dec 16, 2015)

Hansa72 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > "Small" but killer features that I would like to see:
> ...



Wow, thank you! World-class first post!!

Update: still think that two shutter buttons would be even better, though! But still a tremendous tip!


----------



## Peer (Dec 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> No 4k no buy.



Since the old 1DC had 4k, there's no way the 1DX2 won't have it (even my 1-year-old point & shoot Leica has it). What would be brilliant though -- 6k in burst mode (i.e., 25 fps Live view). 

-- peer


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> No 4k no buy.



And I’m the opposite, couldn’t care less about 4k.



RGF said:


> I'll trade the wifi for GPS. I shoot wildlife and there is no wifi in the middle of xxxx. But knowing where I shot each images adds pizzazz to the story behind each image.



Again, I’m the opposite. Being able to transfer files without being tethered would be awesome--especially like the thought of being able to upload the JPG version to social media.

Couldn’t care less about where the photo was taken, my shots are pretty much always at the same venue/location and grouped by date and time shot.
Just goes to show how different people’s shooting needs can be. 8)


----------



## BokehBox (Dec 16, 2015)

ID X M2 Wish List:

24-28MP
15 FPS Raw Burst
4K Video
Up to 120 FPS @ 1,080p Video
No noise up to ISO 1250
Wi-Fi
USB 3.0 Out
4 More Stops Dynamic Range
Bigger Back LCD
Lighter Weight
Better Battery Life
More Focusing Points

That's all 8)


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 16, 2015)

BokehBox said:


> ID X M2 Wish List:
> 
> 24-28MP
> 15 FPS Raw Burst
> ...



Yes, add for $4995 US


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon has suffered in the demise of the photography market...



Demise = death. I had no idea the camera market had died. Canon made big profits last year and will for this year and probably the next. The market is far from dead.



jeffa4444 said:


> ...by & large its mainly Pros that have bought the 1D series.



How do you know that? I don't believe a single camera line could survive if mainly pros bought it. There are many enthusiasts right here in this forum who own 1Dx bodies. I don't know how the numbers break down. Neither do you. Maybe this would be a good unscientific poll.




jeffa4444 said:


> Thats not the case for the 5D series, the 7D series or the 6D _*all of which have been bought by semi-pros and amatuer*_...



There are many pros who shoot with the 5D, 7D, and 6D cameras.



jeffa4444 said:


> So new technology will definately adorn the 1D X MKII and some of that will arrive later in the 5D MKIV



Like the DPAF and touch screen on the 70D? New tech frequently trickles up. In fact, it is less risky for Canon to try out some new technologies on less expensive cameras before slapping it on the top tier just to see how the public receives the technology.



jeffa4444 said:


> 7 Series BMW that the 1D is a "showcase" camera and a truely professional tool (think limo drivers)...



Except that most limousine drivers do not own the limousine. The limo driver is a professional driver because he makes his living driving. I was a professional driver. I got paid to haul freight from coast to coast. I've never, however, owned the trucks I drove. I am the rule. Owner operators are the exception. (Disclaimer: I've not driven a truck for pay since last January so I am no longer a professional driver.)

I think people generally *buy what they want within their budget.*

There's a millionaire in my small town who could buy any car he wants in the world. He drives a 5 year old Lincoln MKS. Even if he owned a Bugatti he wouldn't be a professional. What one owns does not make one a pro. making a living at what one does makes one a professional in that field (Think prostitute: and whether she's a '72 Pinto or a 2016 Maybach, she's still a professional). 

I wish there was a way for us to know, but I'd bet that the vast majority of 1DX cameras are owned by enthusiasts 40 years of age and over... "L" lenses too. That is where Canon's bread gets buttered.

Pros are not the hull that keeps Canon afloat. Enthusiasts do that.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 16, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I wish there was a way for us to know, but I'd bet that the vast majority of 1DX cameras are owned by enthusiasts 40 years of age and over... "L" lenses too. That is where Canon's bread gets buttered. Pros are not the hull that keeps Canon afloat. Enthusiasts do that.



Count me in this category. 1DX owner, not a paid "professional", over 40 by ahem, a year or two :, own "L" lenses.

Wanted the equivalent top end bodies/lenses back in the film days but couldn't afford the best. Now, I find a way to get the best . . .


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 16, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was a way for us to know, but I'd bet that the vast majority of 1DX cameras are owned by enthusiasts 40 years of age and over... "L" lenses too. That is where Canon's bread gets buttered. Pros are not the hull that keeps Canon afloat. Enthusiasts do that.
> ...



Me too. Except I don't yet own a 1D series. I've got to eat a lot more Ramen. ;D


----------



## stoneysnapper (Dec 16, 2015)

Its odd out of all the improvements listed and most of them I don't disagree with, that no one has mentioned the current 1Dx's biggest failing. The mirror box/shutter/lube splatter issue. It should go without saying that this will be fixed but given they wouldn't admit there was a problem in the first place will it? 



IgotGASbadDude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was a way for us to know, but I'd bet that the vast majority of 1DX cameras are owned by enthusiasts 40 years of age and over... "L" lenses too. That is where Canon's bread gets buttered. Pros are not the hull that keeps Canon afloat. Enthusiasts do that.
> ...



Re the above, I'm in this category too, nearer 50 than 40, almost all of my Lenses are L lenses and I use the camera for a broad range of subjects, not just large aperture work like sport or press work like a lot of pro's will. Shooting relatively regularly at F16 I need the Lube issue to be sorted, having pre-ordered the Mark I, I won't be ordering the Mark II until I know for sure it has.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 16, 2015)

Somewhere the lines get blurred between enthusiast and pro. Photography isn't my full time work, but I do a good bit of it when opportunities arise. I do charge fees for most and some work I do in trade. That said, a 1DX is valuable to me for a healthy portion of what I do (dancers). I don't own one, but I rent it once per year when I absolutely need to have it. I MAY purchase a 1DX2 come next year, because I believe it will allow me to expand the amount of dance work I do. 14fps with killer AF is really invaluable there. I think sales over a few years would easily pay for the investment. That being said, I'm probably more exception than rule. There is still a large enough pro-only market for the 1DX regardless. And remember, Canon doesn't produce the 1DX in the same kinds of numbers it does a Rebel or even a 5D III. That makes the shared costs per unit higher and is in part why it has a higher retail price. Even if Canon produced them in numbers similar to a 5 body, the price of each unit might be, say, $6000 instead of $7000 (purely academic numbers here), but then Canon would have a glut of unsold stock because no matter what, the market for such a camera is only so big. Canon is a smart company and will produce according to the market it targets and the price will follow suit to cover costs and generate the profit margins they require.



stoneysnapper said:


> Its odd out of all the improvements listed and most of them I don't disagree with, that no one has mentioned the current 1Dx's biggest failing. The mirror box/shutter/lube splatter issue. It should go without saying that this will be fixed but given they wouldn't admit there was a problem in the first place will it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BokehBox (Dec 17, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> BokehBox said:
> 
> 
> > ID X M2 Wish List:
> ...



Not so concerned about price if desired functionality is there. I expect it will be around US$6,500 like most previous 1D series DSLR bodies.


----------



## wtlloyd (Dec 17, 2015)

There has never been a US $6500 1-series body. The 1D was $4500, and the 1Ds $8000.
Always. That didn't change until the 1DX, US $6800.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 17, 2015)

Considering how much you can currently pick up a brand new 1D X for, the Mark II is going to have to be something very, very special.

I have every confidence it will be, but everyone that has one knows just how good the camera already is - and unlike some other technology of a similar age, the 1D X Mark I is quite frankly not showing any signs of old age.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 18, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Warrenl said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see:
> ...


And a built-in flashlight. I expect industry leading high ISO performance. I want this camera to see in the dark. So, I need a flashlight. 

What I'd really like is an easier way to adjust ISO, preferably with a third wheel/dial. It can be a tad awkward to do the thumb on the SET button while rotating the front dial trick while also looking through the viewfinder (although it's easier to do on the 1Dx than on the 5D3). If it can only have the two dials, let me assign one to ISO. Then let me press the AE lock button while dialing the front wheel to change f-stop. Just wishing.


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> More like "And we wait for the sleeping giant _that is holding up my future 5D4 in traffic._"
> 
> I'll never buy a gripped rig and I don't need a $7k camera. But I won't see a 5D4 until this monster is unleashed, so get on with it, Canon.
> 
> - A



Couldn't have said it better! Getting tired with the loooong wait on the 5D IV. The 5D III was already late, which puts the 5D IV even farther behind schedule. I really need an FPS boost for my bird and wildlife photography. I don't want to drop back down to a cropped sensor camera, and I have no interest in buying a seven thousand dollar camera. Hope it doesn't take another year...


----------



## K (Dec 18, 2015)

I would have to agree that the enthusiast market helps to _subsidize_ the pro market. That isn't to say this equipment wouldn't exist. It would, but it would likely cost even more. There's already a hefty "barrier to entry" in the cost.

Canon, to their credit, truly listens to the needs of their professional base when creating pro cameras 1D and 5D series. For this reason, these cameras have great practical features and usability. Not necessarily the best pixel-peeping cutting edge specs for amateurs comparing the most minuscule aspects of sensor quality. Pros don't sit there and say "this sensor has .001 less DR than this sensor, and that sensor has less thermal noise than that sensor" 

They care about what gets adequate, industry acceptable results - fast. Cause TIME is money.

I experienced that. I'm not a pro, yet I did do a few gigs for friends. One even that was over 6 hours.

I can clearly state, that the 5D3's ergonomics, particularly the grip - which was in my hand 90% of those over 6 hours - had greater value, by far than just about anything else. Better value than MP, DR, ISO, FPS you name it. Button placement is another factor too. Holding a Nikon that long would have been fatiguing. The Canon allowed me to work longer and more comfortable and FASTER.

This just goes to show how people value things differently based on what they do. And while these super technical discussions about sensors and ultimate IQ in 35mm are fun, in the big picture they are kinda silly. They just aren't that important. Nitpicking what amounts to small differences between brands is not relevant to most pros or beginners. They are relevant to the middle of the road enthusiast who is also a tech nerd.

In a practical sense, upgrading sensor is something that could be done less often. Skipping a body or two. That way, the upgrade is truly a difference that is noticeable and worthy of mention.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (Dec 22, 2015)

I do miss my 1Ds I sold years back(for under $1K!). If for 1 reason, I would have to say for the sound of the shutter. The 1D line has the best ever. Any other shutter I have heard since has been a disappointing toy like sound. 

Ok, one other thing I miss is simply the build quality. Just stiff as a block of steel dipped in rubber. I would love for a 5D to get a great shutter, and maybe a slight stiffer feel. But sadly I will never be spending anything over $3k range for any pro level 35mm camera. I have had the 1Ds and the 5Dm2, and there is no way I could justify the $4K difference. In fact, if Canon doesn't make some strong moves, I would be joining the group jumping into a Sony A7R2 and just keep shooting with the 5Dm2 along side.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 22, 2015)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I do miss my 1Ds I sold years back(for under $1K!). If for 1 reason, I would have to say for the sound of the shutter. The 1D line has the best ever. Any other shutter I have heard since has been a disappointing toy like sound.


You are feeling homesick for 1D shutter sound?
Just buy another toy with a similar sound.
Maybe a little noisier, but it will sound like a wistful 1D.

Who knows, the asleep Giant will wake up with the noise?


----------



## nvsravank (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok I thought i only want the 1DX MKII because i have been pining for a 1D series camera since i gave up the 1 V film camera when i moved to buy the Canon 5D in 2005!

While i make enough money from photography to keep my GAS habit happy, 1D series GAS meant i had to curb my enthusiasm for the fine lenses coming out.

And here i was thinking that it was only a WANT of the 1D series, but now you have given me a NEED to covet the 1D series. 

It was only the focus point linked spot metering that I would have liked from before. Though not really sure it will help me much in the dance photography that i do most. I tend to fix my exposure in general except that i do need 2 ISO settings for stage with full lights and stage with only the spots.

This button press might be a more important way to get it than the custom settings that i currently use as most times an important pose is at the time of switch and so i cant do the custom settings fast enough!

Maybe a wheel to change ISO might be helpful as well! I dont change the aperture so reuse of hte aperture to use for setting ISO while shooting might work also.



Hansa72 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > "Small" but killer features that I would like to see:
> ...


----------



## scyrene (Dec 22, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Warrenl said:
> ...



I use the button press+top dial, surely that's easier?


----------



## Warrenl (Dec 22, 2015)

A silent shutter please.........

My 1DX's are to noisy for weddings and dance recitals


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 22, 2015)

Warrenl said:


> A silent shutter please.........
> 
> My 1DX's are to noisy for weddings and dance recitals



I LOVE the sound of the shutter--sounds just like my 1V HS. Don't change the sound.

But I would very much enjoy a silent shutter that is actually quiet--the 1DX does announce itself when you fire the shutter even in silent mode.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 23, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Warrenl said:
> ...



Haha! No just illuminated buttons (on demand) for those of us who do things in low light like astrophotography, etc. Hate pulling a flashlight out of my pocket to see the buttons.

Of course, a touch screen would solve that problem too. ;D


----------



## Rahul (Dec 23, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Warrenl said:
> ...



And an inbuilt coffee maker to boot. It's damn cold where I'm at! ;D ;D


----------



## DattaGroover (Dec 26, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I still think Canon lets Nikon have it's 15 minutes of fame with the D5 and then proceed to steal the entire show from there forward.


It will all be done with perfect timing on Canon's part.


----------

